# Noggin day 132... How many?*SHE KIDDED, New Pics pg 3**



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is my sweetie Weathertop Farm Lite Brite (We call her Noggin) at 132 days.. How can she get any bigger? When we look at her you can see baby feet sticking out her sides when they stretch...Very cool!
She is a FF and I adore her.. she is my baby!
So here is how she looks today, what do y'all think?

Jennah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*

twins - maybe triplets.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*

ooo she's pretty!

trips I think
:girl: :girl: :baby:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*

maybe twins....but when she lays down.... it sure makes her look.... like she is having trips...LOL :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*

Yep- I say big twins or triplets :girl: :baby: :boy:

Nice teat placement and medial on that girl :thumbup:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*

I am hoping for Triplets.. I did have a discussion with her prior to being bred and asked her to tell Gil-Galad that we only wanted does... :wink: She is just so enormous! But this is our first year doing this, so maybe I just haven't seen enormous yet 

We are pretty excited about her udder her sire Dawnland S Lord of the Dance has been throwing some great udders.. Her teat size and placement are looking great I can hardly wait to see it filled!

Jennah


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*

I will pray she has trips..... ray: :girl: :girl: :girl: ...she certainly has a nice udder...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*

Yep... I think :girl: :girl: :boy: as well! She DOES have a great looking udder! Very nice and I hope to see pics of her filled!


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*

Its funny when I bought her I picked her because she was adorable (big no-no) breeder thought she was lacking in dairy character, She had a steeper rump than she liked, I overlooked all that.. And let me tell you I amglad I did.. Nog has grown to be very long and level, she has great legs and a wide escutcheon and this udder coming in is making me happy.. I guess sometimes you just have to take a gamble!

Jennah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*

yonderhill will you be coming to the show in Harmony NJ? I know it is a bit of a drive just was curious


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*

Stacey-- No I won't be attending the show (didn't know there was one) I am rather show ignorant at this time.. Although I am hoping to attend the one in Altamont NY next weekend (as a spectator) to see If I can learn some of the ropes. I really would like to start showing at some point.

Jennah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*

going to a show is always so much fun. I learned quite a bit by watching. If you let the show secretary know you are interested in learning to show she may send someone over to explain things to you as you watch.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*

That is a great tip... Thank you!!

Jennah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*

no problem. I have a ways to go to learn but I remember being scared to go to my first show and I was greatful for all the help others gave me so I am happy to inpart any help I can give.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*

Ya Scared would be a great word for how I feel about showing.. There needs to be a step by step instruction manual... It seems terribly complicated.

Jennah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*

like I said I totaly understand. Feel free to ask any questions of me (PM or email) or anyone on the board after you go to the show.

The biggest thing for me was getting the right clippers and knowing how to clip. After that is is trial and error in the show ring -- just follow the goat ahead of you and listen to the judge. I am so glad that showmanship is not part of how or if a goat will win!


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*UPDATE**

Well Nog lost her ligs.. Udder filled up overnight. Today is 138. She still has some of her plug (she had been losing small bits over the past 4 days) but it looks to be on it way out. I'll get some pics of her when I go back out there.

Jennah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*UPDATE**

well I certainly hope she waits!


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*UPDATE**

It is possible that the breeding dates could be wrong (story of my life)... She had been with the buck since Dec 17th and the owners of the buck noticed "evidence" the 2nd of Jan... So who knows... Hopefully all will be well.....

*gotta go get some pics*
Jennah


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*UPDATE**

Well she kidded tonight.. another set of Buck/Doe twins.. She is being a great mom (she is a FF) and the kids have been happily nursing away.. I was certain that she had at least 3 in there.. but alas :shrug: The little doe looks just like her sire (Chenango Hills Gil-Galad) and the big boy looks just like Nog..They are super sweet!!

Jennah


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*SHE KIDDED, PICS**

Congrats!! :girl: :boy: :wahoo:

Guess she was a bit further along!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*SHE KIDDED, PICS**

Congratulations! What a size difference between the two! Baby boy DOES look like mommy...baby girl is going to be very pretty all dried off.

Hope to see mama's udder all filled up, bet she looks awesome!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*SHE KIDDED, PICS**

Congrats! :wahoo: :boy: :girl: 
Oh, and if you don't want the doe you can send her my way!  JK!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*SHE KIDDED, PICS**

congrats! theyre cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*SHE KIDDED, PICS**

Awwwwww.....congrats so cute.........  :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*SHE KIDDED, PICS**

Beautiful!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*SHE KIDDED, PICS**

:stars: Beautiful kids!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*SHE KIDDED, PICS**

Congrats!! :stars: They are adorable!!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*SHE KIDDED, PICS**

Just beautiful!! Congrats :wahoo:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*SHE KIDDED, PICS**

Congratulations, they were well worth the wait. :stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*SHE KIDDED, PICS**

Congrats! Love the red one :greengrin: 
Your getting a nice :girl: :boy: ratio this year too!


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*SHE KIDDED, PICS**

Ya, we have bee 50-50 in the boy -girl dept. So no complaints there, I will get some cute fuzzy dry pictures this evening (if I remember the camera) They are sweet..I am hemming and hawing about whether or not I am going to retain the girl.. I want to keep them all :wink:

Jennah


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*SHE KIDDED, PICS**

Can't beat that 50/50.....it is a good number.... :wink: ...................

I can't blame you.....we do wish we could keep them all.....but if we did....we would have them coming out of our ears.......and a q-tip won't get em out......LOL 

can't wait for the fuzzy pics..... :leap:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Noggin day 132... How many?*SHE KIDDED, PICS**

Ok here are the cute little fluffy butts all dry and adorable....

Baby boy weighed in at 4lbs 6oz and the little girl was 2lbs 13oz.. 
Both appear to have WMD and I am treating them with Sel/Vit E.. Little boy has already straightened out his front legs and went outside this morning..running and jumping. Little girl's legs are still quite turned out although she was frolicking in the pen and appears to be doing well *fingers crossed* Both are nursing well..

Jennah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not sure I would characterizie them as having White Muscle disease but I am glad they are doing good 

here is an article about WMD http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/WMD.html


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

They look super now, were quite weak at birth with hunched back and stiff gait.. front legs way turned out and knobby pasterns, in two days they have made a remarkable improvement... I wasn't sure what it was, thought there was a serious problem because the little girls fore legs were so turned out.. Spoke to the breeder where I got Nog and they thought it could be WMD... Anyhow all I know is that they are starting to look much better, and that makes me happy!!! :leap: 

Jennah


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

theyre sooo cute.





> I can't blame you.....we do wish we could keep them all.....but if we did....we would have them coming out of our ears.......and a q-tip won't get em out......LOL


LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats they are adorable.........so happy they are doing better..... :wink: :greengrin: :leap:



> Quote:
> I can't blame you.....we do wish we could keep them all.....but if we did....we would have them coming out of our ears.......and a q-tip won't get em out......LOL





> LOL!


----------

